# Time To Hang It Up, Guys!



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Gentlemen, for the past 12 years or so I've belonged to a variety of Forums: 

Astronomy Forum 
Gun Forum (2)
Dog Forum
Classical Music Forum
History Forum 
Model Railroad Forum (2)

I have always quit these Forums sooner or later because I felt there were 3 basic faults with them which I could no longer abide. 

The Faults were:

The Administrator 
The Moderator
The Members

In this Forum, those who try to be helpful never try to put themselves _*in the place* _of those asking for help...they just dish out the solutions and that's it! This is a passive way to help someone.

Because of my disenchantment with the Model Train Forum, I am moving on, and this time I'll get my help from those who really know how to answer a Model Railroader's question, like the staff members of Model Railroader's supply companies, with no confusion and doubletalk about Threads, Posts, Private Messages, etc.

And so I'll say it was nice knowing *a few of you*, and to paraphrase Country Music Star Johnny Paycheck, I'll close with:
_
TAKE THIS FORUM AND SHOVE IT !_

Sincerely,
Apple Valley Hal (Water Stop)


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow...I've been reading Water Stop's posts over the last several days and the common thread I've taken away from them is that he is a very angry person. 

I thought adults were supposed to act like, well adults. I guess not in his case.


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

All those forums he is/was a part of and he couldn't get the hang of pm's, threads, posts, etc? 
I understand being computer illiterate (though not really an excuse in 2015) but being belligerent as well was getting pretty annoying with his posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I honestly thought my posts were directed to help and encourage the guy, and yet rein in his rants and buckshot method of randomly-generated threads.

But in the spirit of self-improvement, is there anybody here who would have taken a different approach in my role?

Water Stop ... if you're still here and reading this ... nobody was trying to chase you away. Rather, we were just trying to guide you into the forum "normal way of doing things".

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> _
> TAKE THIS FORUM AND SHOVE IT !_


Seriously? Was that really necessary on his part?!?

Perhaps a comment like this, as he chooses to exit, is a testament to his character.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

awwww to bad, so sad, hope the door hits him on the way .......


Yeah he is/was a very very angry old man.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

i was reading his posts too, very entertaining and some a little strange, I wonder if he ever got his caboose


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> Gentlemen, for the past 12 years or so I've belonged to a variety of Forums:
> 
> Astronomy Forum
> Gun Forum (2)
> ...


SOOOO.....people trying to he helpful isn't helpful? WTF? We put ourselves in your shoes, the shoes of someone new to the forum and ALL gave ample suggestions, screen shots, step by step instructions on how to do what you wanted but that WASN'T helpful?

Seems funny that ALL the forums you say you have been on in the past ALL had the same issues. Maybe the problem isn't with the forums. Seems odd they would ALL have the same issues (that no one else seems to have.)

Goodbye Water Stop. :smilie_daumenneg: 

Don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you. Who needs that kind of drama.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr. MODERATOR (Tjcruiser) and Mr. ADMIN (GunrunnerJohn), my hats off to you for trying to help this cranky gentleman out far above and beyond the call of duty. :appl:


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

My first impression after several of his posts was of a self centered and Extremely belligerent and argumentive person.
You won't be missed sir...
Oh one other thing....you sir are not a model railroader,those on this forum and other venues are entitled to that moniker.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> I have always quit these Forums sooner or later because I felt there were 3 basic faults with them which I could no longer abide.
> 
> The Faults were:
> 
> ...


I see a pattern here.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Water Stop said:


> I have always quit these Forums sooner or later because I felt there were 3 basic faults with them which I could no longer abide.
> 
> The Faults were:
> 
> ...


But aside from those three, everyone else is super, right? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Water stop, while blaming everyone else for you faults might make sense in you mind , its down right crazy. As you all ready admitted to, you don't play well with others. Thats to say you don't like rules or anything else the resembles them. That is fine, as with the other sites you left, we will not miss you. When the normalcy of society is the burden of your inner core it is time to do some sole searching. In the reality that the rest of us live in , the problems that you are experiencing are yours alone. Goodluck with your future endeavors, somehow I think this advices way more then anyone else was willing to waste on you. Good day sir.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bye....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> I wonder if he ever got his caboose


It is on the way to him as of this week....I am a man of my word, no matter how Water Stop is or what he decides to do.....

In the meantime, I think you all should lighten up on him....he said his piece and that is that.....dog-piling while he is not here does not reflect well on you.....


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The people on this site, ALL of us, were nothing but nice and helpful to the guy. Still don't understand, at all, what the issue is that he has with this site or the help that was given. I've found it to be one of the friendliest and most helpful forums I've been on - not sure how he could see it otherwise.

I've known people like this in the past who had many jobs and EVERY boss they ever had was a jerk and was too demanding. In cases like that it is statistically improbable that the issue lies with EVERY boss they have ever had and much more likely that the problem lies with the person themselves.

My wife's grandfather recently died from his Alzheimers, and one thing I noticed about him over the years as he deteriorated was that his attitude became increasingly frustrated and angry with everything - to the point that we couldn't bring our kids around to visit great-grandpa as he just became nasty to them. It's unfortunate, but it was a direct result of his affliction, one that Water Stop also admitted to having.

I'm sure that somewhere in there Water Stop is a good person, but his attitude towards the members of this site was totally unwarranted and I doubt he'll find anything different or less complex on any other website, forum or community.

If he feels things here aren't for him, then he's making the right decision to cut the cord. His final statement "Take this forum and shove it" made it clear that he doesn't have any kind of respect for the help that people were attempting to provide him. That's 100% on him and he's going to find few people willing to help in any form with that kind of attitude. 

I have little patience or sympathy for those who have little to no respect for others.

Sorry Old Hobo - I call it as I see it. Maybe he could have been a respected member of this community, but his actions/words determined that was not to be. It's too bad - I'm sure he had a wealth of knowledge that people on here would love to hear and learn from.

And despite him saying he was done with this forum.....I can see that he is still currently logged in and most likely reading these replies.

Sometimes one needs to look in the mirror to understand the source of their discontent.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

me thinks the man has a personal problem.
some people you will never make happy


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bill Bellicose of Model Train Forum!!*

All I can say is this guy must come from the Bill Bellicheck ergh Bellicose School of Model Railroading...WOW!! Haven't been on in a while and just galls me to read stuff like this. TJ and Gunrunner are straight shooters who are informative and run a tight ship. The members of this forum exceed anything I have experienced thus my long reign on the forum. I love this forum and can't understand the Nimrods who bring their negative energy to it...see Water Stop!! So in closing and seeing that it's Baseball Season I will quote Mr. Baseball Bob Uecker with his famous Home Run Call to effectively say good bye to Water Stop "Get up, Get Up, GET OUTTA HERE....GONE!! I Thank You!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

My first thought from the very beginning was TROLL, but I thought better of voicing it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Really? "from the very beginning"?

Here's Water Stop's first post:



> HELLO EVERYONE,
> 
> My name's Hal, but my user name is Water Stop.
> 
> ...


Nothing there that would make me yell troll......


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

No, sorry, the first post that I saw was his rant about PMs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Water Stop said:


> Gentlemen, for the past 12 years or so I've belonged to a variety of Forums:
> 
> Astronomy Forum
> Gun Forum (2)
> ...


Unless you worded the above wrong, it looks like it is you who has a problem with* ALL* forums?:dunno:
You had to quit* EVERYONE* because of the same thing?
Think about what you wrote.

Bye Wa*L*ter, I hope you find a site that works for you. :smokin:


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

My cats breath smells like cat food


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

We'll, I hope ya all can continue to put up with me.
I think ole Walter is just having difficulties with his medical problem. It only gets worse and I would trust that the Lord would have mercy on him. I would also hope that ya all would consider it as you would any other extreme dissability.
Actually, ole Walter was on here this morning. Probably just affirming what he thought of the membership.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I think it's called "becoming the center of attention." Or the need to be. Doesn't matter if it's good or bad attention, just that he's in the center of it.. 
Too bad, because I think he could be a hoot to be around, and a solid contributor here - if he wanted to.....


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

D&J Railroad said:


> We'll, I hope ya all can continue to put up with me.
> I think ole Walter is just having difficulties with his medical problem. It only gets worse and I would trust that the Lord would have mercy on him. I would also hope that ya all would consider it as you would any other extreme dissability.
> Actually, ole Walter was on here this morning. Probably just affirming what he thought of the membership.


I think you're right D&J.....it's a shame though as I'm sure he had knowledge we could learn from and vice versa. But when you have a condition, and KNOW it, that doesn't give you a right to take it out on others. That's why I mentioned my wife's Grandfather.

I guess you reap what you sow......


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

sstlaure said:


> I think you're right D&J.....it's a shame though as I'm sure he had knowledge we could learn from and vice versa. But when you have a condition, and KNOW it, that doesn't give you a right to take it out on others. That's why I mentioned my wife's Grandfather.
> 
> I guess you reap what you sow......


No one chooses a medical condition. Ask a heart patient, a cancer patient...?

The idea that once you know about it you have control over it is ludicrous.

The condition is one in which every thing you say is entirely reasonable and justified at the time you say it. Forum posts are no different. 

Anyone who's read even a small amount of on-line posts realizes that many are written so quickly as to not even understand the subject. Rather much like spoken dialogue. When it doesn't make sense what benefit is there to comment on it?

Hobo had it right in post #15. Cut the guy some slack, don't any of you have anything better to do than comment on someone's disability, of which you know nothing! You'll be old one day too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Time to close this one. Bob has it right, for whatever reason Water Stop couldn't adjust to the forum and has made his decision. Let's go run some trains.


----------

